# I Must Be Rich....



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If this is what 3133's are now worth!....

Item 300147518365


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

> Be individual, you wont often meet another person wearing a Poljot Watch. I've had Poljot watches for 4 years now and still not met anybody else with one !












Neither have I, but I know a few people that have them


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Is that one of those grossly overpriced QVC jobs?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wanna chesck out these poljots..................



















(first pic "borrowed from 'tinternet, 2nd one from the RLT photo gallery)

they both go for a lot less then the one on the bay


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> wanna chesck out these poljots..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but those ones aren't gold plated like the one on ebay


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> they both go for a lot less then the one on the bay


The one on fleabay didn't go anywhere - Â£430 was the asking price to start and no-one bid


----------

